# Seite mit Audio-Programmen?



## josDesign (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe früher irgendwo eine Seite im Netz gefunden welchen einen schwarzen HG hatte und die Schrift war in Grünem Stil gehalten.

Auf der Seite gab es in Kategorien gegliedert eine Menge Testversionen von Programmen rund um Audio.

Hat jemand den Link zu dieser oder zu ähnlichen Seiten im Internet?

mfg
jos


----------



## josDesign (16. Februar 2004)

Tut mir leid... ich war wieder etwas hastig mit meiner Frage.

Habe in meinem Internetverlauf vor 3 Jahren nachgeschaut, und siehe da:

die Seite heißt:

http://www.audiotoolsdirect.com/


Entschuldigung nochmal.


----------

